# new plants, trying to get a carpet...



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Got some plants in the mail today, they were shipped tuesday and were outside for a while today, but nothing was frozen. Hoping they get a little better color, I need some suggestions please.

36 square inches of microsword, i spread it out and am hoping for a carpet to form.

along the back is some wisteria, some long val, giant hairgrass and some red ludwigia.


































Ive been drinking, so I will have to rescape tomorrow, the P's are loving it at the moment darting about the
groups of the microsword. I am not sure if i should consolidate it all in one side of the tank and leave some clean open space, maybe a mossy piece of driftwood accented by the hairgrass?

besides what I can see visually damaged, whats the cons of moving these plants around?

30w in a 55 gal 
sea chem root tabs
sea chem flourish liquid fert as well. two capfuls every day or two.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

im starting in plants too, but i think you should clear an opening in the middle, when i look at tanks i like to have my eyes go from place to place with ease, sort of a flow of the aquascape. I have a 55 too. your reds look good! nice color! what size are they and what do you feed them??

are you using Florish Excel ?

and a nice pice of drift wood wrapped in java moss would look great!


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah I am going to rescape the thing today, move the swords together and to the sides. I am also going to seperate some of the other plants so they look a little better.

Fish are 5 or 6 months old, my friends and I ordered 20 from Aquascape back in August, so far so good everyone has survived in the three of our tanks. I feed these fish almost exclusively Hikari Cichlid Gold. Best sh*t going.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

rearranged the plants this morning.



















colors are great, cichlid gold all day everyday.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

the more you spread it out the better. Smaller groups in more areas will look better and make spread faster.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Got a 48" dual bulb fixture today, with 67 watts of output. so my light is up. Now I guess we wait and see. Only took the p's like 5 minutes before they were swimming around again.


----------

